# Will the Archive ever be searchable again?



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Will the Archive ever be searchable again?

Over the last few days it's been a no-go. Any hope?


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

I was not aware of this.

Will take care of it ASAP, but not sooner.


----------

